# A lhéngua Mirandesa é falada em Portugal.



## SofiaB

A lhéngua Mirandesa é falada em Portugal. Quero saber se é uma lingua separada ou um dialeto de português. Se quer ler um pouco de mirandesa pode-se aqui. Para escutar uma canção .
Pode-se ser compreendida pelos portugueses e brasileiros? Existem outras linguas ou  dialetos em Portugal?


----------



## cuchuflete

Mais informação-
http://www.eb2-miranda-douro.rcts.pt/mirandes/origem.html


----------



## Tomby

Existem muitos links sobre a "Lhéngua Mirandesa". Eu tenho visitado várias vezes a zona mirandesa e só ouço falar em português entre os próprios habitantes e também em espanhol aos muitos vendedores dos mercados ambulantes.
Pode visitar estes links: um e dois. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Outsider

O mirandês é uma língua distinta do português (assim reconhecida oficialmente desde há alguns anos), e estruturalmente está mais próximo do asturo-leonês (que para uns é uma língua em si, e para outros um dialecto do espanhol). No entanto, o vocabulário do mirandês teve mais influências do português que do espanhol. Encontra algumas tabelas para comparação neste ficheiro pdf.

Quanto a mim, nunca tive a oportunidade de escutar muito o mirandês. Ouvi a canção e não entendi quase nada, mas isso acontece-me mesmo com canções em português.


----------



## jazyk

Que estranho! Eu, que sou brasileiro, entendi uns 90%, acho.


----------



## Outsider

Sou eu não tenho bom ouvido para canções, mesmo. E também não me esforcei muito. Se tentasse, podia entender mais.


----------



## olivinha

Outsider said:


> O mirandês é uma língua distinta do português (assim reconhecida oficialmente desde há alguns anos), e estruturalmente está mais próximo do asturo-leonês (que para uns é uma língua em si, e para outros um dialecto do espanhol).


 
Uau, asturo-leonês... 
É o Bable?
O


----------



## Outsider

Parece que sim.


----------



## Vanda

Só para dizer que estou encantada com esta "descoberta",  da minha parte, obviamente e que já inclui o_ link_ sobre o mirandês nos nossos recursos.


----------



## SofiaB

Então o mirandês é uma língua distinta. Um brasileiro pode compreendê-lo
melhor do que um português.


----------



## MarcB

Vanda said:


> Só para dizer que estou encantada com esta "descoberta",  da minha parte, obviamente e que já inclui o_ link_ sobre o mirandês nos nossos recursos.


Isso quer dizer que a Vanda acha que o mirandês é português?
Eu entendo o mirandês  mas acho que o galego é mais parecido ao português.


----------



## Fameneghra

Linda cantiga, esta gente passaria por galegos sem muita dificuldade, a verdade,.... excepto talvez polo “tenemos” (temos), o “los” (os), o "alhá" e mais alguns pormenores, mas a pronúncia é do Norte.. Acho que apanhei quase toda a canção excepto uma linha de “em chegando a” que não sei o que dizem...  


 nós tenemos muitos nabos
 a cozer numa panela
 nom tenemos sal nem unto
 nem presunto nem vitela
 mirai que alforjas, mirai que alforjas
 umas mais lhargas, outras mais cortas
 umas de lhana, outras de estopa


 los chocalhos rugem, rugem
 los carneiros alha vám
 em chegando a ????
 los carneiros volverám


 mirai que alforjas, mirai que alforjas
 umas mais lhargas, outras mais cortas
 umas de lhana, outras de estopa

e mais...e estopa


----------



## FranParis

Fácil, não?


----------



## Fameneghra

Esquecim dizer que já estivem em Miranda do Douro mas infelizmente nessa vila eu só ouvim português e -sobretudo- o espanhol dos turistas que faziam as suas compras. 

De mirandês, nada. Tal e como no outro lado da fronteira pouco ou nada se sabe do leonês. Nas aldeias será diferente, mas o futuro dessa língua é complicado.


----------



## Lusitania

SofiaB said:


> Então o mirandês é uma língua distinta. Um brasileiro pode compreendê-lo
> melhor do que um português.


 

Eu entendi e o Jazyk não estava perto de mim, juro. É fácil entender. Penso que o Mirandês é mais fácil de entender do que ouvir por exemplo alguns açoreanos do interior das ilhas ou mesmo alguns parentes meus do interior algarvio.


----------



## Pedrovski

Se for falado principalmente nas aldeias, junto da população idosa, então o seu futuro, mesmo sendo reconhecido oficialmente, não está assegurado. 

A desertificação do interior, a queda da natalidade e o envelhecimento da população são variáveis altamente propícias à extinção da língua.

Julgo que há uma possibilidade real de a língua já não ter massa crítica para assegurar a sua sobrevivência a médio prazo.


----------



## magdala

olivinha said:


> Uau, asturo-leonês...
> É o Bable?
> O


 


Outsider said:


> Parece que sim.


 
Segundo o link fornecido por Outsider da wiki, não sei se tiveram oportunidade de ler a "comparación dialectal" do pai nosso entre dos três dalectos principais, o ocidental, central e oriental e pareceu-me que o ocidental é o que se aproxima mais do mirandês.



 Outsider said:


> Sou eu não tenho bom ouvido para canções, mesmo. E também não me esforcei muito. Se tentasse, podia entender mais.


 
Eu acho que o Outsider está a fazer-se de difícil. Estou certa que tendo conhecimentos do espanhol como tens, se releres com um pouco mais de atenção vais perceber a 100%, comprova:
*A parte de la música anstrumental, l grupo apresenta un repertóiro de música cun bozes, fieles a las melodies tradicionales, anriquecidas cun timbres, ritmos i harmonies capazes de dar eimoçon i, porque nó, algua modernidade.*



Pedrovski said:


> Se for falado principalmente nas aldeias, junto da população idosa, então o seu futuro, mesmo sendo reconhecido oficialmente, não está assegurado.
> 
> A desertificação do interior, a queda da natalidade e o envelhecimento da população são variáveis altamente propícias à extinção da língua.
> 
> Julgo que há uma possibilidade real de a língua já não ter massa crítica para assegurar a sua sobrevivência a médio prazo.


 
Se algum dia o mirandês desaparecer da geografia portuguesa, estará sempre do outro lado da fronteira o asturiano "à cata" para impedir que seja totalmente esquecido.

Saudações nocturnas


----------



## spielenschach

MarcB said:


> Isso quer dizer que a Vanda acha que o mirandês é português?
> Eu entendo o mirandês mas acho que o galego é mais parecido ao português.


...
Tens toda a razão, até porque o Mirandês não é nada parecido com o Português e mais agora que alíngua deles foi oficializada.


----------



## olivinha

spielenschach said:


> ...
> Tens toda a razão, até porque o Mirandês não é nada parecido com o Português e mais agora que alíngua deles foi oficializada.


 
Nossa, eu achei o mirandês e o português bem parecidos – claro, que me baseio só nesta canção (sinceramente não tinha conhecimento da existência desta língua).
O

nós tenemos muitos nabos
a cozer numa panela
nom tenemos sal nem unto
nem presunto nem vitela
mirai que alforjas, mirai que alforjas
umas mais lhargas, outras mais cortas
umas de lhana, outras de estopa


los chocalhos rugem, rugem
los carneiros alha vám
em chegando a ????
los carneiros volverám


----------



## jazyk

Eu também achei muito parecido. Se dependesse de mim, nem mereceria ter o _status _de uma língua. Um dialeto, tudo bem.


----------



## spielenschach

olivinha said:


> Nossa, eu achei o mirandês e o português bem parecidos – claro, que me baseio só nesta canção (sinceramente não tinha conhecimento da existência desta língua).
> O
> 
> nós tenemos muitos nabos
> a cozer numa panela
> nom tenemos sal nem unto
> nem presunto nem vitela
> mirai que alforjas, mirai que alforjas
> umas mais lhargas, outras mais cortas
> umas de lhana, outras de estopa
> 
> 
> los chocalhos rugem, rugem
> los carneiros alha vám
> em chegando a ????
> los carneiros volverám


 
Antes da chamada revolução dos cravos a língua oficial era o português, não o mirandês, portanto o português predominava. Hão - de passar gerações até se apurar a língua.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

jazyk said:


> Eu também achei muito parecido. Se dependesse de mim, nem mereceria ter o _status _de uma língua. Um dialeto, tudo bem.



Concordo (novamente) com o Jazyk.


----------



## Vin Raven

Fameneghra said:


> Linda cantiga, esta gente passaria por galegos sem muita dificuldade, a verdade,.... excepto talvez polo “tenemos” (temos), o “los” (os), o "alhá" e mais alguns pormenores, mas a pronúncia é do Norte.. Acho que apanhei quase toda a canção excepto uma linha de “em chegando a” que não sei o que dizem...



* Mirai qu'alforjas*

*
Nós tenemos muitos nabos

Nós tenemos muitos nabos
a cozer nua panela,
nun tenemos sal nien unto
nien presunto nien bitela

Mirai qu'alforjas, mirai qu'alforjas
uas mais lhargas, outras mais gordas
uas de lhana, outras de stopa

Ls chocalhos rúgen, rúgen
ls carneiros alhá ban
an chegando a Ourriêta Cuba
ls carneiros bulberan.

Mirai qu'alforjas, mirai qu'alforjas
uas mais lhargas, outras mais gordas
uas de lhana, outras de stopa.
*
Já por mim também não achei dificuldade nenhuma em entender a canção, mas acho a diferença é maior quando escrita.

Achei aqui: galandum.co.pt/mir/l_purmeiro.html


----------



## SofiaB

Fameneghra said:


> Linda cantiga, esta gente passaria por galegos sem muita dificuldade,


Os dias da semana:
o galego: domingo luns martes mércores xoves venres sábado
o mirandês: domingo segunda terça quarta quinta sesta sábado




jazyk said:


> Eu também achei muito parecido. Se dependesse de mim, nem mereceria ter o _status _de uma língua. Um dialeto, tudo bem.





Ricardo Tavares said:


> Concordo (novamente) com o Jazyk.


 

O que vocês acham? Concordo também com o Jazyk.


----------



## magdala

Olá a todos!
Sofia eu acho é que a semana fica melhor por esta ordem: 2ª 3ª 4ª 5ª 6ª sábado e finalmente depois de uma semana de trabalho, chega o descanso merecido: domingo.
Kisses


----------



## Fameneghra

Vin Raven said:


> Já por mim também não achei dificuldade nenhuma em entender a canção, mas acho a diferença é maior quando escrita.
> 
> Achei aqui: galandum.co.pt/mir/l_purmeiro.html



Bem, depende da ortografia que sempre será uma convenção arbitrária. *Ourriêta Cuba, *difícil demais pra mim 


SofiaB, na Galiza a contagem por feiras (segunda, terça, etc...) também é tradicional, embora pola pressão do sistema espanhol já seja espontânea só em idosos e nalgumas aldeias (poucas). O de martes, mércores, xoves, etc... apenas é uma adaptação (nem muito popular) do espanhol.


----------



## Vanda

Gente, já temos um dicionário mirandês- português nos nossos recursos, caso alguém esteja interessado.


----------



## Vanda

Uma forera atenciosa nos enviou esta música : _chin glin din_
Aproveitem e ouçam a outra também: _se tou pai me dera_.
Antes de ler a síntese (hehe) vejam o que dá para entender. Confesso que tem coisas que eu não entendo na primeira: _chin glin din_


----------



## ÁguiaReal

Vanda, fantástico!!!
Que grande descoberta. Não sabia nada sobre o grupo e gostei muito de conhecer este site.
Obrigada


----------



## Lusitania

Realmente, como coloca o Jazyk, quando o Mirandês foi reconhecida como Língua oficial também se levantou essa controvérsia. Penso que tem uma mistura de Galego e Asturiano também, existem associações que promovem o ensino da Língua mas com pouca divulgação.

Apesar de os mirandeses tentarem a sua promoção. Só de falar nisto dá-me uma vontade de ir até ao Norte...


----------



## Outsider

jazyk said:


> Eu também achei muito parecido. Se dependesse de mim, nem mereceria ter o _status _de uma língua. Um dialeto, tudo bem.


Na verdade, os linguistas geralmente consideram o mirandês um dialecto do astur-leonês (e este, por vezes, um dialecto do espanhol).


----------



## ÁguiaReal

Outsider said:


> Na verdade, os linguistas geralmente consideram o mirandês um dialecto do astur-leonês (e este, por vezes, um dialecto do espanhol).


 
Quando fala do espanhol refere-se ao castelhano?


----------



## Outsider

Ia responder "sim", mas depois lembrei-me que "castelhano" pode significar diferentes coisas. O que entende por "castelhano"?...


----------



## ÁguiaReal

Outsider said:


> Ia responder "sim", mas depois lembrei-me que "castelhano" pode significar diferentes coisas. O que entende por "castelhano"?...


 
Castelhano é a lingua que depois da unificação, passou a ser a lingua dominante de toda a Espanha. No exterior é conhecida por espanhol. Mas há muitos espanhois que a lingua materna não é o espanhol /castelhano. 

Imaginou que me referia a habitante da actual região autonoma de Castela?


----------



## Outsider

Não, mas podia-se querer referir à variedade do espanhol que se fala na região de Castela.


----------



## jazyk

Já se falou _ad nauseam_ sobre isso. Mais uma vez não, por favor.


----------



## ÁguiaReal

jazyk said:


> Já se falou _ad nauseam_ sobre isso. Mais uma vez não, por favor.


 
jazyk, mostrou o link de uma discussão com 2 anos. Não tem nada a ver com a dúvida que aqui surgiu.
Conheci e registei-me neste fórum há 1 ou 2 meses. Terei de ler tudo que se escreveu desde a sua fundação em todos os sub-fóruns?


----------



## jazyk

Sim , e achará melhores informações nos seus subfóruns.


----------



## ÁguiaReal

jazyk said:


> Sim , e achará melhores informações nos seus subfóruns.


 
SIM????? 

Acha que quem se registar tem de ler tudo que foi escrito desde o inicio?!
Se assim fosse acho que fugia a correr.    Para si assunto discutido é assunto encerrado, mesmo que apareçam ideias novas e outras perspectivas?


----------



## pericán

olivinha said:


> Uau, asturo-leonês...
> É o Bable?
> O


O bable e o estur-leonés son o mesmo, mais bable e unha demoninazón despectiva dos castelaos.


----------



## olivinha

Despectiva? Não sabia. 
Perdoe a ignorância.


----------



## pericán

E vozê perdoe o meu mao português. No estatuto de Asturias aparez como bable, mas a origem da palabra é a dita. É lingua protegida mas nao oficial na comunidade Astur. O seu conhecimento é voluntario.


----------



## jandro_pardo

Olá!

O Mirandês é um dialeto astur-leonês levado às terras de Miranda por colonos de origem leonesa na Idade Média (Não me lembro agora de em que século fui que isto aconteceu). Os dialetos astur-leoneses não são dialetos do espanhol, são dialetos do latim, como o português, o catalão ou o francês...  muito "corrompidos" pela influência do espanhol.

Acho que naquele então aquelas terras dependiam do bispo de Astorga, mas não estou certo.

As semelhanças com o galego devem-se ao português, que desde há séculos tem sido a lingua do poder (é mesmo o que aconteceu em Espanha com o galego, astur-leonês, aragonês...). 

O sotaque dos cantores pareceu-me muito português! Lógico, não é?

Cumprimentos!


----------



## pericán

jandro_pardo said:


> Olá!
> 
> As semelhanças com o galego devem-se ao português, que desde há séculos tem sido a lingua do poder (é mesmo o que aconteceu em Espanha com o galego, astur-leonês, aragonês...).
> 
> Cumprimentos!


O certo é que todos os dialetos do astur-leones sao semelhantes ao galego.


----------



## Mirandês

Buônes dies !
You sou mirandês i s'al quereis puôdo bos ajudar cun las buôssas perguntas...
An permeiro, tengo que dezir que yê berdade que nun se fala la nuôssa lhiêngua an Miranda, mas ne los 17 pobos a la bolta si ! Ya muitos cientos de anhos que nun se fala an Miranda !

>O Mirandês é um dialeto astur-leonês levado às terras de Miranda por >colonos de origem leonesa na Idade Média 

Isso nun yê berdade...Pues Miranda fui lhigada com Astorga ne la eipoca romana... De la maneira que la lhiêngua Sture-Lheonesa alhi se desanbolbiu entre Lheon i Salamanca. Quando al reino Lheonese se fui abaixo, Lheon juntou-se cun castilha i le Castelhano se fui eilhi desanbulbindo. Yê anton pur isso qu'an Çamora, Lheon, i Salamanca se fala hoije castelhano.
Dal lhado pertues, las côusas eran differentes purque la zona yê mas difficil de axesso, i anton al Lheones alhi se quedou anté hoije.

Bem tambem sei portugues 

Qualquer pergunta, fasem, estou a escuta !


----------



## Outsider

Olá, muito bem vindo! 

Aproveito para lhe fazer umas perguntas, se não se importa.

1) Já ouviu falar algum dos dialectos astur-leoneses de além-fronteira? A que ponto os consegue entender?
2) A que ponto é compreensível o espanhol padrão, para um falante de mirandês?
3) Todos os mirandeses falam português hoje em dia?
4) Qual lhe parece ser a situação actual e o futuro da língua mirandesa?

Obrigado.


----------



## Mirandês

Bem, primeiro tenho de dizer que existe tres variedades do Mirandes :
O raiano (o que eu falo).
O central (que é a norma de escritura).
O Sendinês (com aparição do sonido "ão" e outros sonidos exclusivos).

Mais assima, ao pé de Bragança a dois povos onde ainda se fala un co-dialecto do mirandês, o guadramiles (em guadramil) e o Rionores (em Rio d'onor), nao estou certo da ortografia dos toponimos ! A ultima aldeia é conhecida porque a fronteira passa por ela !

1) Já ouviu falar algum dos dialectos astur-leoneses de além-fronteira? A que ponto os consegue entender?

Não pois como ja disse, ja não se falem quasse. Do lado Espagnol na provincia de Zamora pode se detetar algumas palavras leonesas como bollo>bolo o viello>velho. En Leon e Asturias existem organisaçoes de defesa da lingua, mas não sei mais do que isso.
Mas tenho em projeto de ir até aldeias perdidas leonesas porque ali pode ser que o falem ainda.

2) A que ponto é compreensível o espanhol padrão, para um falante de mirandês?
E totalmente compréhensivel sem qualquer problema. De tal maneira, que agora os jovens que apredem o mirandês se enganem logo e passem a falar espagnol, mais os sonidos são differentes.
Para escutar mirandês, so basta ir no youtube i por la mirandês, acho que vão encontrar la ums curso de nossa lingua... 
Quando vamos para Espanha podemos falar mirandês, mas so ali perto da fronteira, em outros lados ja é necesario usar o castelhano.

3) Todos os mirandeses falam português hoje em dia?
Nos anos 40 havia unicamente 700 falantes de portugues contra um total de 15000 falante de mirandês.
Hoje somos 8000 falantes de mirandês e português e castelhano para os raianos como eu (4 aldeias sao raianas : Sao Martinho, Cicouro, Constantim e Paradela). Ainda hoje em dia ha pessoas vivas que so falem mirandês unicamente.

4) Qual lhe parece ser a situação actual e o futuro da língua mirandesa?
Que grande question, you nun sei quei dezir !
Hoje em dia, temos varios livros publicados, 2 bandas desenhadas de Asterix traduzidas, grupos de musica e os pauliteiros que quedem sendo uma parte importante da divulgaçao da cultura com os jovems (de facto porque os pauleiteiros sao jovens).
A coisa muito ma e que me arepia e de nao ver o mirandes escrito nos bars e restaurantes...mas sim o castelhano !!! (devido ao turismo importante com espanha)... De tal maneira que hoje o mirandês (em miranda) so esta prezente em livros, e aulas das escolas...Ora, como outra lingua estrangeira (Ingles, Espanhol...), mas o mirandês nao é lingua estrangeira !!!! 
Sim esta muito mal para o futuro da lingua e espero que esse problema vai ser resolvido brevemente, porque se não daqui 20 anos a lingua ficara de ser usada (sendo os velhos que a falem mais).
A soluçao seria de "empor" o mirandês como lingua de communicaçao, principalemente nas escolas, ao lado do portugues claro... Por exemplo aulas de Istoria-geografia em mirandês, etc...
Tal i qual como diz esse poema :

Cesse an nuôssa tierra,
La lhengua fidalga pertuesa.
I deia lhugar a la nuôssa, mirandesa.

Lhiteratural Oral Mirandesa, é o nome do livro onde esta essa quadra.

Anté lhougo !


----------



## Outsider

Muito obrigado pelas respostas.


----------



## Mirandês

Al que podeis fazer para scuitar la nuôssa fala yê ir pal Anterneta, nal youtube e buscar pur : "curso mirandês"

Buônas tardes bos dé Dius.


----------



## Outsider

Acho que os pauliteiros são uma boa forma de divulgar cultura de Miranda. É pena não se verem mais na comunicação social. Também há alguns cantores que têm cantado em mirandês. Recomenda-nos algum?


----------



## Mirandês

Em mirandês o "ch" pronuncia-se "tx", o "s" como "ch".

Si you tamien acho. Los pauliteiros de Miranda tenan ua pagena ne la Anterneta, busquai an Google "Agarra-me estes palotes".

Pus los cantores, ya bie que los cunheceis, al grupo Galandun Galandaina, mas tamien hai outro al Picatumilho... Mas esses son algo burros purque fazan pouco de la giente mirandesa i de los bielhos. Eilhes mostran que al mirandês yê ua lhiengua de burrachos...an fin que se la de fazer ?

Al Picatumilho esse tamien sta nal Youtube.


----------



## magdala

*Mirandês* também eu queria dar-te as boas vindas! 
Adorei a tua participação em mirandês. Percebe-se muito bem o que escreves. Se te ouvisse falar creio que não teria percebido nem metade, mas através da escrita podemos analisar mais pausadamente a informação transmitida sob varios aspectos.
Não sei se estarei enganada, mas pareceu-me que tens mais facilidade em exprimi-te em mirandês do que em português. Certo?
Ao ler-te em mirandês lembro-me automaticamente do galego e sinto vontade de responder em castelhano e não em português. Curioso, não?
Continua a escrever-nos em raiano, é lindo de morrer!
Saudações


----------



## Mirandês

Buõnes dies i oubrigado pul tou anteresse nessa mie lhiêngua ! Al mirandês yê ua de las cinco que you falo. You nascie an França i bibo eilhi, solo agora yê que stou an Pertual pur uns meses.
Dapprendie al mirandês cun los mius pais i abos de calças i saias. I ya agora l scribo, dapprendie you solo hai pouco tiempo. Al mirandês fui la mie purmeiro lhiêngua eiberica, açpuis bieno al pertues, i an final al castelhano. Yê pur isso que tengo alguas deficuldades pa la scritura dal pertues, mas alha bai inda cunsigo me dezangatar algo !

You inda sou algo nuôbico i sou studante. An França falaba c´ua galhega, you screbile i tamien falaba cun eilha an mirandês, i eilha alha me respondie an galhego. Gusto me bastante la fala galhega !

Agora chega al fin de semana de la Pasqua. Nal praino mirandês no quememos l que nos chamamos al folar. Yê un pan feito cun uôbos i cun chicha alha drento. Gusto muita d'aquilho ! Este pan que se come cun los amigos i la familia tan ua simbolica religiosa : representa la ultima cena dal Cristo cun los apostelos. Al uôbo representa la resurecçon dal cristo...tal i qual cun se come uôbos an checolate, ten la mesma segueneficaçon. Hai giente qu'ante pon l'uôbo anteiro alha nal pan i cuôze assi ! 

>Continua a escrever-nos em raiano, é lindo de morrer!
Muito oubrigado fiquei mui feliç pur tu me screbires isso...Agora al mirandês sal pal mundo !!!

Saludaçones mirandesas !


----------



## jonquiliser

Escoitei um video desses em youtube, entendi muito mais do que entendo quando falam alguns portugueses! Muito interessante, essa informação sobre a lingua mirandesa!


----------



## magdala

*Mirandês*, you tamien gusto me bastante la fala galhega i al mirandês! (está correcto?) 
Tira-se uma palavra daqui e outra dali e _voilà_ novas frases! Acho que vou começar a praticar o mirandês! aínda que com alguma batota.  
Saludaçones mirandesas pal mundo!


----------



## Mirandês

Anton ya beio que antandeis bastante bien de mirandês ! Nun sei se sabeis mas quando la letra "s" sta nal meio de la palabra pus leis cum al "g" francês de la palabra "mageoire".... cum pur eisemplo (pues essa palabra...eisemplo... ) : musica, casa, cousa .... 

Tamien teneis qu'antander qual mirandês ten sonidos antermedios dal Pertues i Castelhano, pur eisemplo ne la palabra "tiempo" al "e" nun sta asentuado cum an Castelhano, i assi yê para todo...

Cum talbeç ya l sabeis al mirandês ten ouriges Sturianas (Asturias) para saber alguas cousas mas subre isso pudeis ir pal wikipedia spanholo i screbir alha : Subgrupo Astur-Leonés . 


magdala*Mirandês*, you tamien gusto me bastante la fala galhega i al mirandês! (está correcto?) 


Cuaseque ciêrto ! Yê "gusta-me" qu'hai que screbir  O anton "you tamien gusto muito..." o tamien " A nosoütrós gusta-mos bastante..."

>Acho que vou começar a praticar o mirandês!
Tabien you ajudo-te !~

Ya sabes que puôdes ancontrar la cumbençon dal mirandês ne l' Anterneta... Mas tengo que bós dezir qu'essa cumbençon (pra mie) nun respeita la ourige de la nuôssa lhiêngua porque usa ua maneira pertuesa de screbir...
Se queries ya bós falarei algo mas dessa cousa...mas agora tengo tanto fame que ya nin beio... Bou alha a quemer

Anté lhougo.

Anganhei-me : cuaseque...Yê cuaisque...o quaisque... Ya nin sei acho que las dues maneiras son buônas..!


----------



## Outsider

É um problema das línguas minoritárias: são-lhes quase sempre impostas ortografias baseadas na língua dominante do país, e não na história da própria língua, muitas vezes por linguistas que acham que a ortografia é algo sem importância. Aliás, é o mesmo que se passa com o galego...


----------



## magdala

Pois é Outsider, mas se repararmos bem toda as línguas sofrem influências externas, umas mais, outras menos, mas não há dúvida que o mirandês tem um não sei quê que fascina, talvez o encanto de uma língua perdida na idade média e recuperada num baú cheio de teias de aranha, encontrado num barco de piratas naufragado... Acho que estou a delirar  

Mirandês, tomei nota das correcções linguísticas e agradeço. 
anterneta= internet? 
espero que tenhas saciado a fome!

Saudações


----------



## Alentugano

Uma crónica sobre a situação actual e o futuro da língua mirandesa:

*



"Muito se ten screbido i ambestigado subre l melhor modo de nun deixar morrer tan debrebe las lhénguas faladas por poucas pessonas, coincidas cumo lhénguas minoritairas. Puode-se dezir que muitas soluçones ténen sido armadas, anque cada caso seia un caso i a las bezes haba amboras que yá nun parecien possibles. Mas hai ua rezon mui simples que, mais do que qualquiera outra, puode lhebar a la morte dua lhéngua: deixar de haber giente que la fale. Nó porque la giente nun la querga falar, mas porque deixa de haber giente ne l sítio adonde essa lhéngua se fala ou se bai reduzindo tanto que tamien por ende queda an peligro. 

Click to expand...

*Crónica de Amadeu Ferreira intitulada _"An zertos nun médran lhénguas"_ no jornal Público de 27/05/2007.
Nota da moderadora: 
A Crônica inteira aqui. Não deixem de ler, é muito interessante!


----------



## Lusitania

Alentugano said:


> Uma crónica sobre a situação actual e o futuro da língua mirandesa:
> 
> 
> Crónica de Amadeu Ferreira intitulada _"An zertos nun médran lhénguas"_ no jornal Público de 27/05/2007.
> Nota da moderadora:
> A Crônica inteira aqui. Não deixem de ler, é muito interessante!


 

Ele de vez em quando escreve nos jornais, existe também uma associação em Lisboa onde se pode aprender o Mirandês e uma outra escola.


----------



## VanAl

spielenschach said:


> Antes da chamada revolução dos cravos a língua oficial era o português, não o mirandês, portanto o português predominava. Hão - de passar gerações até se apurar a língua.


 

discordo da visão do antes e pós revolução dos cravos neste caso especifico do Mirandes, o Mirandes não é lingua oficial em Portugal, é sim lingua reconhecida e protegida pela constituição Portuguesa pós 25 de Abril, antes do 25 de Abril o Mirandes era mais forte e menos influenciado tanto pelo Portugues como pelo Espanhol actual e tinha mais falantes, o mesmo se passa com as restantes linguas Ibéricas ditas "minoritárias".
Na peninsula Ibérica desde a chegada do Latim até a uns 5 séculos atraz as linguas eram semelhantes, leia-se documentos dos esc. XII, XIII, XIV e XV e entende-se este ponto de vista, apartir do seculo XVI com a expanção maritima o Portugues e o Espanhol começaram a distanciar-se substancialmente e rápidamente até o que temos hoje enquanto as restantes linguas devido ao isolamento geográfico mantiveram as suas caracteristicas evoluindo pouco, o pouco que evoluiram não foi um processo natural tal como aconteceu no Portugues e Espanhol mas sim por um processo de imposição das linguas maioritárias tanto por via da alfabetização e a passagem da forma oral á forma escrita das linguas como atravez do desenvolvimento dos meios de comunicação, actualmente todas as hipoteses se podem pôr para todas as linguas, as minha duvidas são, até que ponto os actuais Portugues e Espanhol não são dialectos de uma lingua tal como o Astur-Leonez (o Mirandez é sem duvida deste grupo) sera dialecto de outra ou da mesma? se Mirandez é dialecto é dialecto de qual lingua?


----------



## youraposa

Ora que Dius mos dê buonas nuites!
Staba you nabegando na anterneta i ancuntrei este forún de çcuçon muito anteressante. 
Pienso que hai eiqui alguas questiones sobre l mirandés que nun quedórun muito bien esclarecidas, cumo la de la cumbençon ortográfica. You sou amiga del "Mirandês", mas tengo ua uopinion diferente acerca de la cumbençon. You tento siempre seguir-la nun só porque ye la forma de screbir melhor l mirandés que you falo (l central, ua beç que you sou mismo de la cidade de Miranda de l Douro), mas porque fui feita por bários lhenguistas muito cunceituados i na qual tamien partecipórun ls poucos porsores de mirandés que habien na altura, antre als quales l miu pai que fui l purmeiro porsor de mirandés que hoube i que cumo tirou l curso de Pertués i Stória tamien antiende de lhenguística, mas porque tamien ten an cuonta las bárias pronúncias que hai i tenta ouniformizá-las. Ye un cachico cumo an pertués: de norte a sul hai bários sotaques, mas quando se scribe, toda la giente sigue las mismas regras. Na mie oupinion, acho que l mirandés tamien deberie ser assí.
Quanto l que se hai dito eiqui que l mirandés puode zaparcer drento dalguns anhos, cuncordo que ye preocupante, mas la berdade ye que niestes últimos anhos se ten bisto que la mocidade apesar de falar mais an pertués, ya ampeça a falar un cachico mirandés i a usar muitas bezes alguas de las frases i eispressones que ls sous pais i abós de las calças i de las sais dízen, bien cumo ten habido ua grande union para recuperar muitas de las tradiçones de las tierras de Miranda. Isso ten acuntecido, por eisemplo, atrabeç dels pauliteiros de Miranda del Douro, que fui un grupo criado hai dous ou trés anhos, por giente muito nuoba que ten orgulho na sue tierra i que siempre que bai a las aldés ber ls sous abós fala an mirandés. Por isso, tengo sperança, que l mirandés puoda cuntinuar a resistir cumo até eiqui. Só l feturo l dirá.
Se houbir algua dúbida que you saiba esclarecer, stou eiqui.
Cun las melhores saudaçones, Raposa.


----------



## youraposa

yá me iba çquecindo, se alguien quezir ler testos an mirandés ou conhecer la lhengua un pouco mais, hai bários blogues an mirandés: You Sou Raposa, Lhéngua, Mirandês, Froles Mirandesas, Nuobas de Fuonte Aldé, L diç que diç de Dues Eigrijas, Tortulhas.
Tamien hai un blog de ls pauliteiros de Miranda del Douro que se chama Agarra-me estes palos.
Cun las melhores saudaçones, Raposa.


----------



## Outsider

VanAl said:


> [...] o Mirandes não é lingua oficial em Portugal, é sim lingua reconhecida e protegida pela constituição Portuguesa pós 25 de Abril [...]


É uma língua regional oficialmente reconhecida, não pela "Constituição do pós-25 de Abril", mas por um decreto de 1999.

Antes do 25 de Abril, quem tentasse ensinar o mirandês em escolas públicas teria a polícia atrás de si. Hoje, felizmente, isso já não acontece. O retrocesso das línguas minoritárias é um fenómeno global, causado pelo acesso fácil aos meios de comunicação e pelo aumento da mobilidade social -- não pela democracia.


----------



## Sendin

jazyk said:


> Eu também achei muito parecido. Se dependesse de mim, nem mereceria ter o _status _de uma língua. Um dialeto, tudo bem.



Biba,
you sou Sendinés i cumo tal sei falar Sendinés (bariadade de l Mirandés).

Mira a ti pareciu-te mui aparecido al Pertués i anton serie un dialeto??

Pus anton quando soubires l que quier dezir "Zinolho" sin percurar outelizar un dicionário diç qualquiera cousa.
Para alhá desso l Mirandés ten un sonido i reglas bien defenidas i cumo tal ls lenguistas cunsideran-na ua Léngua.

Solo uas notas; you stou a screbir a la bariedade de Sendin an que nun eisiste "lh" mas solo "l" ne l ampeço de las palabras i l "on" inda que se scriba "on" lei-se "ão".
Outra cousa, li porqui uas críticas als Pica Tumilho subre dar la eimaige que ye de burrachos i por ende adelantre. Pus son ls pais de l rock an Mirandés/Sendinés i inda andais cun cousas. Eilhes fázen ua satíra i ua crítica a la sociadade cun bun houmor a la mistura.

Yá agora, hoije faç diç anhos de la tan famosa lei que tornou oufecial la Léngua. Cumo este Fórun yá ye antigo talbeç tenga scapado un decumentairo de l canhal Stória que tamien stá ne l Youtube (esto nun me deixa poner las ligaçones mas ye fácele de percurar i bale la piena).

tradutormirandes.pt.vc; ando a fazer este tradutor que traduç lougo de l Pertués.

Bá abraço, i se houbir dúbedas preguntai.
Cecílio


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Sendin said:


> Biba,
> Yá agora, hoije faç diç anhos de la tan famosa lei que tornou oufecial la Léngua.
> Cecílio


 
Ora bem!!

Em primeiro lugar, PARABÉNS ao mirandês pelos 10 anos oficiais!! E que continue e se divulgue mais ao longo de muitos mais!!! 

Parabéns a todos quantos falam e são amigos e tentam divulgar o mirandês, sendinês e tudo o mais que haja nesse campo. Eu não sei se é língua se é dialecto e nem me interessa, é giro, interessante e acho que deve ser mantido e ampliado.

Se eu fosse dessa zona faria questão de falar em mirandês ou sendinês ao máximo! talvez sempre! 

Bá abraços...


----------

